# My trip to Oahu



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more pics of Sunset Beach


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more sunset pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great and very nice beach photos from Hawaii


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Fabulous!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again beautiful photos from Oahu island, Hawaii :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

todays theme is "flowers".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Cool Photos. How long did you spend in Oahu, YellowFever?
Did you get the chance to visit other islands like Maui, the Big Island..etc? Cost of food there is significantly higher than Continental US because most of their produce is imported. Housing and utilities like water and electricity are also considerably higher. You have to have deep pockets to consider a move to Hawaii.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice new photos from Oahu :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks guys!!




7t said:


> Did you get the chance to visit other islands like Maui, the Big Island..etc? Cost of food there is significantly higher than Continental US because most of their produce is imported. Housing and utilities like water and electricity are also considerably higher. You have to have deep pockets to consider a move to Hawaii.


I've been there 3 times but I always stayed in Waikiki and I only travelled in that island. Its because I'm a city guy and I can't stay at the resort type of place all the time. 

Yes, its expensive but it should be ok if you have a decent job there.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## CuLongVN (Sep 13, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics YF. Honolulu is VERY expensive as you can see by the price of the shrimp lunch plate :nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yeah, I know, I paid $14 for that shrimps meal.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing sunset :cheers: and the foods above looks delicious and tasty...


----------

